# Finding Expat in Tampico



## zimzim (Apr 25, 2013)

Greetings,
I am in the US looking for a long-lost elderly aunt who lives in Tampico with her ex-pat American husband. Is there a white pages or any kind of telephone directory online for Tampico? Any suggestions on how I might find contact info for my aunt's ex-pat husband, who is about 80, would be greatly appreciated. Perhaps there's an AARP-type organization that older folks might belong to, or Catholic community? 

Many thanks,
Linda


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Have your tried the telephone? The international operator + information for Tampico?


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

I found this for what it’s worth (probably not much – I gave it a try and it looks fairly useless).

In any case, whether by directory or operator, it’s quite challenging to find someone in Mexican telephone directories: you have to know both their surnames, or rather the two surnames of the family member who is the telephone number account holder.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Yes, she would have to ask the operator to look under the aunt,s name and then the husband,s name.
In the latter case, she may have to try several times. For example: Joseph James Smith may be listed as Joseph James
James Joseph
Joseph Smith
Smith James
etc.
The aunt will be easy: Just her full name in the Spanish manner; the name she was given at birth.


----------



## zimzim (Apr 25, 2013)

*Tampico Phone Search*

Dear Senior Expats,
Thanks for the suggestions. I will give the Tampico operator a try. I don't speak Spanish, but found a number for a bi-lingual operator there. 

I have my aunt's maiden name, but have found a couple of spellings for her ex-pat husband's surname, so will try as many combos as the operator has patience for. 

I'll let you know what happens.
Linda


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

In Mexico, a maiden name is retained after marriage, unlike the USA, where the bride often changes her name to that of the groom. Not so here.
So, if your aunt has a Telmex phone in her name, the odds are good that you will find her. 
If you have an address, even just the colonia, you might look for others in that colonia, online, and have them ask around or try to find a Telmex phone book.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Here is a site that may help:

.: tampico Mexico telefonos - tampico guia de telefonos y numeros de telefono celulares en Mexico. Guias de paginas blancas y paginas amarillas - buscar personas y empresas mexiconas por Departamento - codigos y prefijos de ciudad mexico y estados me


----------



## DebbieJoe (Apr 28, 2014)

Hello ZimZim,
I live in Tampico, and know quite a few people here. If you send me her name and any info on address husband's name, I will try to find her for you. I have contacts at the American School and they know EVERYONE.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Only send private info via pm

Jo xxx


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It has been a year, and ZIMZIM has not posted any results, or lack thereof. Maybe he has lost interest, leaving those of us willing to help without a conclusion. Oh well......not even a thank you.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> It has been a year, and ZIMZIM has not posted any results, or lack thereof. Maybe he has lost interest, leaving those of us willing to help without a conclusion. Oh well......not even a thank you.


Seems like a good reason to close this thread. Here goes . . .


----------

